# Hitting the flag pole



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

How many times have you guys hit the pole in one round I played nine with a mate the other day and I hit the pole 4 time I couldn't believe it and none of them went in either....:dunno:.

Two were from short chips and the other two were putts from what could be losely called the fringe:headbang:. They all bounced about 1-2 foot from the pin and I managed to 2 putt one of them but only 1 putted the rest. So what abpu the rest of you?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

On My last round I never hit the pin but did hop the left or right side of the hole twice on chipshots. does that qualify? I think if I follow through on the irons I'm more accurate, but I fall in to the habit of hitting the ball and stopping. What am I thinking when I do that? not the basics, is it?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Bob I don't know what your think at any time??????
It's funny how we can all know the theroy of golf but always applying it is a different story.

And NO that dosen't count I asked if you hit it!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Bob I don't know what your think at any time??????
> And NO that dosen't count I asked if you hit it!



sniff, sniff; you nasty little Aussie always finding fault with my posts, I'm so demoralized That I want to come there and really whoop your ass in a round, but my wife says I can't... not sure what she meant 

'I can't"


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

she's just challenging you Bob show yuor who wears the pants so you can come here and I'll kick you butt for her!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I priced it to Melbourne. airfare was $3000, hotel in Geelong $75.00 a night X 10 plus food. the estimate for two weeks there kicking your butt was aproximately $8000.00 the only thing was how to get to Geelong from Melbourne.
is there a schuttle flight or do I catch a flight to Adilade for a static line jump out the back of a 727?:headbang:


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Flagstick*

I think for me the most has been about 3 times. You know you are having a good day I think if you are doing this. The trick is to get them to drop in the hole ... easy said then done!


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I know that I've hit the *flagstick* (our flag *pole* stands between the clubhouse and the parking lot with the Stars and Stripes flying from it ) three times in one round before, but I've never really paid much attention aside from one special occasion. In the case I clearly recall, all 3 shots were chips, and all three dropped in the hole, one eagle and 2 birdies, and it happened nearly 20 years ago. It was just a wild day on the links. I don't even remember what the final score was, just the result of those three shots. 

I may have hit the flagstick multiple times before or since, but not with that sort of result, so it didn't stick in my memory.


----------



## goddess1 (Oct 22, 2010)

I haven't hit the flagpole yet. I guess I will know I am getting better at golf when I do.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes it was a freak result hitting the flag POLE but you take what you can get!!!!!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I just hope he rendered the hand salute to the colors.


----------



## R-Savage (Mar 13, 2010)

My Last Game I Ricoched off a tree on the Drive.... Does that count? :headbang:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

R-Savage said:


> My Last Game I Ricoched off a tree on the Drive.... Does that count? :headbang:


WOW! I have to hear more on this. It must rival my tree shot


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

lol I guess its close I've hit more trees then flags thats for sure!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I can hit trees also. In fact hitting trees is one of my more repeatable (swings) shots.:thumbsup: As for hitting the real flag pole, I have done it quite a few times over the years. More often than not, it's usually with a chip/pitch shot. Had a some longer approach shots, and some par threes tee shots also collide with the pin. A few have even went in the hole.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

its always good when they go in the hole!


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Surtees said:


> its always good when they go in the hole!


A couple of weeks ago I hit 3 trees playing the 10th hole and still made birdie. I pulled my drive left, and hit at least one tree, then hit a thin 6I right through the middle of a maple and a blue spruce on my approach... and somehow the ball ended up on the green 8 feet from the hole. :laugh: 

I doubt that I ever made a stranger birdie.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

doesn't matter how you get birdies it's all about getting them it's holes like that you laugh about


----------

